# quiero saber que opinan sobre esta  potencia gbr bta450



## daly_66 (Ene 23, 2008)

la estoy por comprar y quisiera saber si su rendimiento es bueno ... por que no se nunca comprre una y es para escuchar en casa .. pero quiero que sea y dure no que se rompa o tenga muy mal sonido mas en bajas frequencias


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola. Hace unos años hice una especie de estudio de mercado para comprar una potencia, y las GBR eran demasiado caras para lo que eran.
Al final me compré una Macrotec. Me la recomendaron muchos y nunca tuve ningún problema. Suenan bastante bien y son baratas.

El fabricante es www.audiobymax.com.ar


----------



## daly_66 (Ene 23, 2008)

gracias por responder el valor pero lo importantes es que tengan un buen sonido .. tampoco tengo para comprar una QSC pero no le quiero errar .. no se si se consiguen por haca la macrotec .. pero voy a buscar tambien estan las SKP pero tampoco se como funciona .. si andan bien que duren para que me fuocione un rato largo como toda una noche sin ningun problema


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Ene 23, 2008)

Las SKP son buenas buenas. Son algo más profesional que las GBR y las Macrotec.
Mi macrotec la compré en Buenos Aires y seguramente se consigan. La usé un tiempo con mi equipo de DJ y funcionó bien toda una noche a máxima potencia. Ahora la uso en casa y tiene un sonido muy bueno.


----------



## luch_ladru (Jun 19, 2008)

Hace 6 meses que uso dos skp dandoles paliza con un equipo de dj y hasta ahora ni un problema, tengo una max-g 1200 la uso en 4 ohm y una max -g 3600 que uso en 8 ohm.


----------



## panchod (Mar 16, 2010)

yo tengo una bta 450 y funciona muy bien, es mas mejor que las skp, dentro de lo economico es lo mejor gbr


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 16, 2010)

panchod dijo:


> yo tengo una bta 450 y funciona muy bien, es mas mejor que las skp, dentro de lo economico es lo mejor gbr



¿Checastes la fecha del último comentario?


----------

